# sshd: Connection closed by 192.168.0.10

## dot

Hallo,

mein sshd auf meinem Server mag nicht mehr so richtig.

Wenn ich mich einloggen will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung am Client:

```
Connection closed by 192.168.0.10
```

Lokal kann ich mich am Server jedoch noch anmelden, auch per ssh über loopback.

Ich hatte neulich das Problem, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr einloggen konnte,

und auch passwd hat einen "Critical error" gebracht, das lag daran, dass sich

der pam und die neue cracklib (2.8 ) nicht vertragen. Hab die cracklib wieder

runtergemacht und die 2.7 installiert, damit tut zumindest passwd wieder,

aber der sshd hat anscheinend bleibende Schäden genommen.

Grüße

Flo

Nachtrag:

Per ftp komm ich noch drauf, also an den iptables liegt es nicht, die

haben sich auch nicht geändert.

----------

## himpierre

Hallo.

Glibc geupdatet? sshd mal restartet? Mal ssh -vvv 192.168.0.10 versucht (zwecks Fehlermeldung)?

t.

----------

## dot

Hi,

das mit der glibc kann möglich sein, den sshd hab ich schon sehr oft neu gestartet.

ssh -vvv:

 *Quote:*   

> bowman@discovery ~ $ ssh -vvv root@ganymede
> 
> OpenSSH_3.9p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004
> 
> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
> ...

 

Flo

----------

## himpierre

Hm. Interessant wäre natürlich auch zu erfahren was die Logfiles auf dem SSH-Server so auspucken.

t.

----------

## dot

Als ich das Problem heute morgen festegestellt hatte, hatte

ich leider nicht mehr viel Zeit, weil ich gleich in die Arbeit musste,

also hab ich nur mal schnell mein /var/log/messages überflogen

und da stand nichts verdächtiges drin.

grüße 

flo

----------

## dot

Hi,

hier ist das Serverlog (/var/log/messages);

 *Quote:*   

> Mar  3 22:49:48 ganymede sshd[22069]: Connection from 192.168.0.2 port 38295
> 
> Mar  3 22:49:48 ganymede sshd[22069]: debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_3.9p1
> 
> Mar  3 22:49:48 ganymede sshd[22069]: debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.9p1 pat OpenSSH*
> ...

 

Bis auf das "Failed none", was auch immer da passiert, passt alles, oder?

Grüße

Flo

----------

## dot

Mekrwürdig:

Ich hab jetzt am Server auf Password-Authentication umgeschalten, trotzdem hat

es nicht geklappt. Als ich jetzt an meinem Client in der /etc/ssh/ssh_config die

PasswordAuthentication angeschalten habe, hat es wieder geklappt, mit Passwort.

Ich versuche es jetzt mal wieder auf PublicKey umzustellen.

Grüße

Flo

----------

